# Pre workout energy



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

Just recently been lacking a bit of energy before working out. What do you lot find gives you the best energy hit before the gym? Whether its a shake or any other supplements i need some advice as it can affect my performance. Due to work commitments i lift at 7 am so need something fast acting. Nice one!!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Have you thought about just trying 400mg caffeine? Can get caffeine tabs from BBW....cheap, easy to use and more importantly - work.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

creatine?


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

There's only one thing I would buy... tried No Explode and all of those.. but now this is my no.1 sup.. I know I will want to train harder than my last workout every time after this stuff..withing about 20 mins.. and it tastes great in all flavours.

Sci-Mx X-Plode+ Hardcore

I would be very surprised if you looked back after trying it.


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

Bulk1 said:


> There's only one thing I would buy... tried No Explode and all of those.. but now this is my no.1 sup.. I know I will want to train harder than my last workout every time after this stuff..withing about 20 mins.. and it tastes great in all flavours.
> 
> Sci-Mx X-Plode+ Hardcore
> 
> I would be very surprised if you looked back after trying it.


And you just buy in bulk online do you mate, looking for something fairly affordable that will last a while.


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Have you thought about just trying 400mg caffeine? Can get caffeine tabs from BBW....cheap, easy to use and more importantly - work.


I have'nt tbh mate, it was never a problem till i had to change w/o times. How long does it take these to start working??


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Myprotein are running a comp. thats due to end tonight for our new Pre Workout supplement Pulse V4. If you want to be in with a chance of winning a full bag of it to try you just have to make up a tag line for it and post it here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/myprotein/180630-competition-new-improved-pre-workout-pulse-v4.html


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Muscle Junkie Psycho? X x


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Muscle Junkie Psycho? X x


Never heard of it, but will now do the research. How long have you used it??


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Craze its the best stim based pre workout I've tried


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Muscle junkie do a very good one. Good focus on workout and excellent pumps!

cheap aswell.

Contact queenie for it

Edit** sorry just seen her post


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> Muscle junkie do a very good one. Good focus on workout and excellent pumps!
> 
> cheap aswell.
> 
> ...


Thanks mb  x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No worries, I'll always give a decent review if somethings worth buying


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

if i feel tired on a gym day i use craze at the min but used amped as well both work but do make me feel not so good in the evening so i dont use unless its really called for


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

I train at 6:30am and I'm using MusclePharm Assualt at the moment and finding it works really well, no crash or headaches afterwards and I'm not buzzing my tits off just nice amount of energy


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

Agreed MusclePharma Assault is good, also no crash from it like many others I've used!


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

nick-h said:


> I train at 6:30am and I'm using MusclePharm Assualt at the moment and finding it works really well, no crash or headaches afterwards and I'm not buzzing my tits off just nice amount of energy


Do most of them have these sides then?


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

I few of them do, the BBW charge ones is good with no sides as well cherrry is a nice flavour.

The others ones you have almost a come down effect an hour or so later headache feeling of low energy etc


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> There's only one thing I would buy... tried No Explode and all of those.. but now this is my no.1 sup.. I know I will want to train harder than my last workout every time after this stuff..withing about 20 mins.. and it tastes great in all flavours.
> 
> Sci-Mx X-Plode+ Hardcore
> 
> I would be very surprised if you looked back after trying it.


Had this a few times its the shizzle!!!! sent me off on a rampage around the gym seeking the biggest weight possible ha


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe a cup of strong coffee?

Does me anyway...


----------



## Turn-Key Supps (Nov 2, 2013)

I use Dorian Yates Noxpump . It's the best I've ever tried . No crash later in the day and real focus during your workout . We are currently doing these at unbeatable prices . get in touch .

allow Turn-Key Supplements to Unlock Your Potential


----------

